# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantimet e Miqve te mi

## c0d3r

Ketu ne kete teme mund te prezantohen te gjithe miqte dhe Shoqeria ime anembane botes.

*Faleminderit per Prezantimin Tuaj* 


Falenderoj Albon i cili ka mundur te realizoje nje ForuminShqiptar i cili rradhitet ne nje nga Forumet me te arriturra sot per sot ne gjuhen Shqip.  :Globi:

----------


## Inspektori22

Ne radhe te pare dua te falenderoj edhe une Stafin realizues te Forumit Shqiptar duke e cilesuar si nje kryeveper  :perqeshje: 

  Chat Cop besoj se faqja jote do mbushet plot mer kodosh  :buzeqeshje: 
Ku te shkon mendja edhe ty 

 Deri dje po mereshim me chat ndersa tashti do rrime vetem ne Forum. Lol 

  Meqe shoku dhe miku im ChatCop ka hapur kete teme gezoj shansin qe te shkruaj une i pari prezantimin tim : 


  Per mos tu zgjatur shume une jam Klementi,Lindur ne qytetin e Korçes.Sot per sot vazhdoj studimet e larta ne Ankara.Jam 22 vjeç
gjatesia 1.82 sy kaf floke zi.Tipi im eshte paksa nevrik.Foton time do tjua postoj se afermi.Tani per tani besoj se mjafton me kaq.

 :Globi:

----------


## Shanon

Chat cop ca merresh me makinen time pse smerresh me shoqerine se me duket te ka lene ne balte:P.

----------


## Periu

Ne radhe te pare dua te falenderoj edhe une Stafin realizues te forumit Shqiptar duke e cilesuar si nje pike komunikimi per te gjithe Shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen.


 Po prezantohem edhe une Shkurt per veten time : 

 Quhem           : Nikolin Muçollari
 Mosha            : 21 vjeç 
 Vendlindja      : Korçe
 Vendbanimi    : Korçe 
 Vendndodhja : Ankara
 Motivi             : Studime

 Per te komunikuar me mua mund te me gjeni ne perlen e Webmasterit dhoma #shqiperia me nickname Periuu_

Falenderoj shokun tim ChatCop i cili mundesoi realizimin e regjistrimit tim ne Forum.
                 Suksese te metejshme    :Dreret:   :perqeshje:

----------


## S_express

Pershendetje! Une quhem Florjan Çipi.Vendlindja ime eshte Tirana!Vendndodhja aktuale eshte Ankara ne te cilen vazhdoj edhe studimet e larta.Jam 21 vjeç , i gjate 1.77 , syte ngjyre kafe dhe floket Bjond.Peshen spo jua them sepse sjam peshuar keto kohet e fundit  :perqeshje:  . Kaq ishte edhe prezantimi im.Per me teper mua mund te me gjeni ne dhomen #shqiperia me nickname S_express.

 Falenderoj dhe i uroj suksese te metejshme stafit te Forumit Shqiptar gjithashtu pershendes te gjithe  Operatoret e dhomes Virtuale #shqiperia.

Nje citim i vogel per Shanon : O Shanon e ke do leje Shoqeria ne balte me lal Copin e hahahahahahah.Mendim shume i gabuar.Do ta shohesh lal  :perqeshje:  
O ChatCop vetem mos te kapsha hahahahah   :boks:

----------


## qazim_mulleti

Nese doni te dini ose jeni te interesuar  per identifyn tim ok po ju a plotesoj kete deshire .
ok quhem  Tare mbiemri ska rendesi..
dhe po ti shihni hobit e mia nuk jane aspakt te kendeshme! te thyej gure e te pres drure!! mos qesh copo..
jam aq i gjate sa po te hypesh ne kurrizin tim shef durresin.peshoj 3 these patate.babi me thote se i kam ngjare  gjyshit qe i ka pas ngjare  brad pittit..
lali studjoj ne nje shkolle qe vallaj po tju a them  nuk ka femer qe te mos me jape nr. e telefonit . nuk e du jo..
s_express, pse thu ti ere qe se di peshen e trupit? su peshuam para dy ditesh bashke e..qe ta dini ju ky s_exspresi eshte 101 kile pa floke..
emri im i artit eshte keshilla_per_jeten ,konsultohuni me mua(rreklame falas)  muhaha.



*dhe e ndiej si detyrim moral te falenderoj stafin drejtues  dhe realizues te ketij forumi.eshte me te vertete  nje gje fantastike.kujt i ka shku ne mendje  ju befte varri dyqon petllash!!*  

tani pershendes dhe te gjithe operatoret e stafit te webmasterit #shqiperia ne veçanti shefin DrAgOn_BoY

 :masaker:   Te pres Dru   :qetesi:  dhe te thyej gure  hahahahaha

----------


## c0d3r

Ça mos te qeshesh me ty mer Qazimo apo Tare si e do qe te theras...Shume prezantim i bukur ky lal.E di sa veta me kane kerkuar numrin tend sot lal?Se merr dot me mend.  :perqeshje: 

 Po do te prezantohesh prezantohu siç duhet.Seshte se ke nai gje mangut  :perqeshje:  dhe te vjen turp tja thuash te tjereve apo e kam gabim? 

E di qe je shakaxhi e di por ja ku po ta them une mbasi te shkruajne te gjithe do prezantohem edhe une dhe mos harro qe pastaj do te te prezantoj ty duke filluar qe nga fija e flokut deri tek thoi i kembes  :perqeshje:  


Ore derr po prape njesoj ngele ti 

Veri ore mend kokes ore se per nje vit ....  :perqeshje: 

*Po ju te tjeret ku jeni ere*   :perqeshje:    Flisni ere apo keni turp  hahahahahahahahah   :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Gogoli

:Shpata:   :Shpata:   :buzeqeshje: ))) Pershendetje Qazo, S'kuptoheni fare ça shkolle beni!? edhe ne forum jeni futur me mjetet e punes!  :terroristi:   :buzeqeshje: )) ej, po vetem pese jeni aty qe dini te perdorni kompjutrin te tjeret ku jane??? ciao qazo e mi bej te fala atij fierakut.

----------


## qazim_mulleti

Kush dashuron vetem nje here ne kete jete eshte shpirt vogel e mungese fantazie..... 

dikush mund te mendoje ose ka ne mendje ate qazim mulletin qe keni pare ne komedira,por kohet ndryshojne dhe  me kohe ndryshon dhe qazim mulleti.me tha njera dikur se une isha akoma ne kohen e osmanllinjve ,me imagjinonte me çallme ne koke dhe me mustaqe gjer ne vesh..
eh mer çuna e goca ose me sakte goca e çuna se thoni pastaj se qazo nuk qenka xhentil me femrat.jam dhe shume biles.por kur me hipin muaa i thyej te tera guret e i pres te tera druret dhe pc (jo se sma blen me babi pastaj) :perqeshje:  e pyeta njeren se sa vjeçe ishte.. uaa injorent me tha.. une deri atehere skisha vene dore mbi fjalorin tim te pluhurosur te banaliteteve sidomos mbi nje femer.. po ty te vjen turp te me thuash se je 23 vjeçe i thashe? apo se keshte spaske dhe te share ....ik moj fyçke mendjemadhe sje veçse nje truthare..(te me falin te gjitha femrat qe do kene rastin ta lexojne).po mire moj goca si thoni ju kur do ta tregoni rinine tuaj ju kur te beheni si mami im ee? mamin e kam 55 vjeçe dhe me thote 35 .. ju jeni 18 e ku di une dhe ju vjen inat kkur ju pyesinn.seshte injorance e mashkullit por vetem nje nje provokim qe kerkojne ata prej jush......
nejse se e zgjata pak se do me merzitet copi kur ta shofi...
 O cop po une per ty Kthej mbrapsht gjysmen e 
Turqise ere dhe ti e di mire pranej mo u merzit me mu  :perqeshje: 


nga tare e ndryshova dje ne gjendjen civile .. 
quhem ervin dhe mbiemri besoj se seshte i rendesishem.. jam 23 dhe ishalla pas ca ditesh behem 24  ju qeras te gjitheve ate dite  po te jeni ketu me mua...

jam 192 cm i gjate  floket e zinj dhe syte po ashtu.. dhe jam me studime ne turkey/ankara ...kam 5 vjet ne turqi dhe me ju thene te drejten me ka ardhur ne maje te hundes..mezi pres te iki atje ne xhungel...
jam tirons sa rrenjet e rrapit ne mashkullore... kaq per mua.
jam shok i ngushte me chat_cop dhe kam rrespekt(pavarsisht se ja shkul veshin ndonjehere) . pershendes adm.e forumit si dhe te gjith op #shqiperia.(ku i ka shku menja mer jahu)

mesazh per gogolin :i hutuar:  gogolo o zhapiku simpatik po dhe ketu ti ere nuk le vend pa i fut hundet :buzeqeshje:  
ika tani se kam ca dru per te prere dhe ca gure per te thyer  :perqeshje:  
 :i habitur!:   :perqeshje:

----------


## c0d3r

Po sa shpejt u trembe mer lal hahahahahahah.Me termend e morre ti qe une do te prezantoja edhe ty mbas vetes time  :perqeshje:   :perqeshje: 

  E di e Di qe per mua e kthen gjysmen e Turqise mbrapsht por mos harro qeune per ty e kthej te gjithen  :perqeshje:  lol.

*Mu be qejfi shume per prezantimit e identitetit qazim_mulleti*  

Jo per gje , por gjeja e vetme qe kam menduar kur kam hapur temen ishte qe ti sdo te lejoje asnjehere ne tipin tend te dilte ne drite identiteti i qazim_mulleti. 

 Shyqyr mo qe u tregove njehere serioz  :perqeshje:  

       Faleminderit shume.


Kurr te te prishet shara a druve me thuaj mua se te jap une nje tjeter ok  :perqeshje:     MERRE     :masaker:

----------


## Danger

Morre Ervin po akoma si le keto marrezira ti  :buzeqeshje: Me ben edhe si mjeshter ne chat.Po qe je edhe mashtrues ja tashti e morra vesh qe takove deutcherin.Qe ta dini ju une jam nje user i ri ne dhomen #shqiperia.Preferova qe te perdor nickname DaNgEr_BoY por gje e parealizuar kjo sepse sipas qazos identifikimi i nickname behet me komanden ./ns pasvordi dhe une duke degjuar mende e ketij kame 20 dite qe rri me guest ne dhomen #shqiperia.S'ke faj ti qazo jo.Ta pacte borxh Babalja ty kete  :buzeqeshje: Do vi ndonje dite e zeze kur do te duhet ndonje karte telefoni ose ...As mos e merr mundimin te me thuash.Mos me dil me perpara  :ngerdheshje:  
  E qe thoni ju cuna e goca une jam DaNgEr_BoY
Quhem Erdit Kongjoni.Kam lindur ne qytetin e Vlores dhe jam me vendbanim ne Tirane.Vendndodhja ime aktuale eshte ne Ankara ku jam duke studiur gjuhen turke per te vazhduar me tej studimet e larta

       Mosha                19 vjeç 
       Gjatesia             1e70
       Floket                 te zeza
       Ngjyra e syve     kafe
Jam i apasionuar shume mbas garave me makina.
Falenderoj deutcher i cili me ndihmoi per rregjistrimin ne Forum dhe njekohesisht pershendes te gjithe shqiptaret kudo qe jane.

----------


## c0d3r

O Danger po pse me lal tashti po enjef ti ate e ?
Po ai edhe po ta di s'ta thote ere hahahhahha.
Po ti pyet lalen tat ere ç'te duhet me ate  :perqeshje: .

 Druni i ben oyetje Hunit


Normalisht qe pergjigja do kete vlera negative Hajt Tung.Ja kalofshi mire 

 Lalala Tralalaa  :uahaha:

----------


## c0d3r

Meqe kishte qejf te vinte Foton e tij ne Forum si nje Foto e cila do zevendesohet me vone me nje tjeter per shkak te paqartesive une po ja postoj S_Express foton e tij.

  Ke 3 vjet qe ka hy ne ushtri e spo del dot  :uahaha:   hahahahahaha 
Spo i ndahet dot pushkes apo jo S_express.

  Foton e mora une dhe e ktheva ne jpg sepse S_expres nuk dinte ta bente  :perqeshje: 

Ky me poshte eshte S_Express.Mos qeshni kur ta shikoni.

----------


## qazim_mulleti

pershendetje kush e lexon!
lumturia me e madhe eshte kur ndihesh i dashuruar nga te tjeret..by "p"

me ju thone te drejten me ka ik truni se me kane bere ban adresen dhe vetem se kam rrespekt per disa persona nuk e jap veten.. :buzeqeshje: 
desha tju them te benim nje ndeshje futbolli ,çuna e goca.. fituesit e ndeshjes do te qeraseshin me nga nje status :buzeqeshje:  une do doja te luaja kunder operatoreve si user i thjeshte,tkja thyeja kemben ndonjerit :buzeqeshje:  

hajt tung.

----------


## Albo

*qazim_mulleti*
Anetar i ri

Regjistruar: - 28-04-2002
Vendndodhja: tirane
Poste: 4

*po ndeshjen ku do ta bejme? tirane?* 

them qe ndeshjen ta bejme ne tirane dhe te ftojme te gjithe userat e webmasterit si tifoze.. a ty ta shifni se sa ju duan userat juve aop dhe sop..ahaaaaaaaaa 


dhe arbitrin e kam menduar.i ngjan kolines eshte i paanshem.une kam menduar qe te jete albaguard..dhe anesore te jete chat_cop dhe sykaltra...le ti nxjerri ne selomet ato kofshet e bukra sykaltra qe ti prishi menjen tifozevelere pastaj futbollisteve qe do luajne.. 

kush ka nevoje per portjer te kontaktoje me mua...hajt tung.. biletat le te shiten falas.... 
rregullat e lojes ti caktoje alba guard

----------


## METAXA

Rri rri ti ene ja fut ka i her  :buzeqeshje: ). Kush te ka bo ban ty re  :buzeqeshje: )Sa per ate neshjen e futbollit seshte ide e keqe mund te realizohet ne tirone , kismet mas i muji kur te shkoj anej mund ta bojme naj gjo. une per vete jom mesfushor ne ane te djathte qe mos kemi llafe e kom muhabetin se mos na del naj sop :PPP ene kujto se eshte para ekranit ene me thote do luj une ktu hahahahhah se noshta se maj veten lol .
ika ika tashi hajt shnet te gjitheve

----------


## prodigy

Pershendetje stafi.
o copo ja mer derr po shkruaj dhe un dy fjale se me çave koken shkruaj shkruaj.Copo un pak te njoh po thnx qe me le dhe mua pak vend ne vendin e miqve tuaj.
Qazo qenke humorist ti mer lal:P
Copo po e myll me kaq besoj se tpelqeu...

----------


## c0d3r

Faleminderit per postimin prodigy.Po qazon pse bo sikur se njef ahahahahaha pa hec mo mu. lol  :perqeshje:

----------


## RoboCop2

Thnx per besimin qe Partia DM ka shprehur per mua si arbiter,se dihet qe jam i depolitizuar une si ushtarak,dhe ju rikujtoi ekipeve te ecin me kto keshilla ne fushe TE KEN KUJDES TE MOS RINE NE KTO POZICJONE SE MORIN KARTON TE KUQE- JA PRA KESHILLAT  :buzeqeshje: )).

1- Te mos rinë para te madhit--se ai i madhi po te pa te fut ne pune :perqeshje: 

2-Te mos rin mbrapa gomarit-- se ai te gjuan me shkelma :perqeshje: 

     -Dhe se fundi te mos luajn me kater gjera! se morin karton te verdhe!!!

1-Me ajrin se sbehet shaka me te,bie dhe thy qafen

2-Me ujin se mutesh e sdel mo

3-Me zjarin se ju percello ka koka te komet :perqeshje: 

4-Me Femrat se ajo ta fut ka mrapa, dhe ka fut shejtanin ne shishe :perqeshje: 


Kaq di me thon un si i depolitizuar,dhe me vjen mire qe perdorni kte teme si homoriste,se vdiqem me sulme,pa gola.

Chat-Cop  :buzeqeshje:  ti do kontrollohesh para se te hysh se ke te bosh me islamistet e me kan thene qe do me fut te kpucet e sportit tritol,po kpucet ti kom fut ne akick  :buzeqeshje:  kot e ke ti dhe Qazo plonci  :buzeqeshje:  lol.


 Perqafime miku juaj DRAGO.   :perqeshje:

----------


## c0d3r

Pse jo..
Biles do vi me çizme ate dite.Ishalla bje shi qe mos te bie ne sy  :perqeshje: 

 Qazimi me ''Pantere'' mrapa i percjell duke i thy komet e karriges kokes hahahahahaha :P

Dinamitin atyre qe tradhtojne Skuadren

----------

